# Unable to Install LAN Driver & universal serial Bus controller



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

the main problem I having now is my computer suddenly unable to use LAN to connect the internet, and I also unable to find the Local area network inside my networking sharing center. When I try to download the driver from Asus and the installation are not successfully and pop out unable to detect the driver and some kind of deep sleep mode are turn on and plug the driver. I very confuse with it and I found a threat in the internet and I try the method of taking out the ram from my CPU for 10minute but after I turn back on my pc... the problem still remain, is there any solution for how to get back or install a LAN for me to use internet... because I currently using my brother desktop... my desktop don have wireless adapter... 

another problem was the UNiversal serial bus controller, I unable to install the driver.... I currently using window 7 64x and my motherboard is P8H67-M LE...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What brand and Model is this PC? ? . Be sure to install the Chipset driver before any others . .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Rich said, download the *Chipset *driver from the Asus site for your motherboard.


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have done install the Chipset in the Asus site... So is there anything else... the USB controller problem already been solve as I download the USB driver from the link given by Spunk.funk..^^ thank you... But I still can get my LAN driver install... It said the Realtek Network Controller was not found.. if Deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets see what Network adaptor you have . . Download and run the Unknown Device Identifier and post the report here


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

i have download the unknown device identifier but I dun know how to post the report.... is it detect first then save and post here???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

sound about right


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

1 more thing is I cant attach the device list... the text document icon like having a lock...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you copy and paste


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Highlight the text and paste it in a post


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think this is the device list... ^^


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

Device Information Listing for [email protected] - 2/17/2012 3:30:04 AM

AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Chip: ATI Technologies Radeon HD 6800 Series (NI BARTS XT)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1002&DEV_6738&SUBSYS_E178174B&REV_00
Vendor
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Device
AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Chip Vendor
ATI Technologies
Chip
Radeon HD 6800 Series (NI BARTS XT)
High Definition Audio Controller
Chip: ATI Technologies Radeon 68xx HDMI Audio (NI Barts)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1002&DEV_AA88&SUBSYS_AA88174B&REV_00
Vendor
Microsoft
Device
High Definition Audio Controller
Chip Vendor
ATI Technologies
Chip
Radeon 68xx HDMI Audio (NI Barts)
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Chip: NEC Electronics Hong Kong uPD720200 USB 3.0 Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04
Vendor
Renesas Electronics
Device
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Chip Vendor
NEC Electronics Hong Kong
Chip
uPD720200 USB 3.0 Controller
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Chip: ASMedia ASM1080 PCIe to PCI Bridge
Detail
PnpID
VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_84891043&REV_01
Vendor
(Standard system devices)
Device
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Chip Vendor
ASMedia
Chip
ASM1080 PCIe to PCI Bridge
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
Chip: Intel Core i7/i5/i3 DRAM Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09
Vendor
Intel
Device
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
Core i7/i5/i3 DRAM Controller
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Chip: Intel Core i7/i5/i3 PCIe Port
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09
Vendor
Intel
Device
2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
Core i7/i5/i3 PCIe Port
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C00
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C00&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C00
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C08
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C08&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C08
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 1
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 1
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 6
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 6
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 - 1C1C
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 7
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C1C&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 - 1C1C
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 7
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 8
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family PCIe Port 8
High Definition Audio Controller
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_840B1043&REV_05
Vendor
Microsoft
Device
High Definition Audio Controller
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
 Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Chip: Intel 6 Series Chipset Family HECI Controller #1
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
6 Series Chipset Family HECI Controller #1
Intel(R) H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4A
Chip: Intel H67 Chipset LPC Controller
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1C4A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4A
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
H67 Chipset LPC Controller
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Chip: Intel 82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5
Vendor
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Chip Vendor
Intel
Chip
82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Cypress Mouse
Vendor: Cypress
PnpID: VID_04B4&PID_0033
Device: Mouse
SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB-Flash-Drive
Vendor: SanDisk
PnpID: VID_0781&PID_5151
Device: Cruzer Micro USB-Flash-Drive
SanDisk Cruszer Blade
Vendor: SanDisk
PnpID: VID_0781&PID_5567
Device: Cruszer Blade
Kingston Technology Data Traveler 8GB Pen Drive
Vendor: Kingston Technology
PnpID: VID_0951&PID_1613
Device: Data Traveler 8GB Pen Drive
Kingston Technology USB Device
Vendor: Kingston Technology
PnpID: VID_0951&PID_162E
Device: USB Device
Gear Head 107-Key Keyboard
Vendor: Gear Head
PnpID: VID_0B38&PID_0010
Device: 107-Key Keyboard
Apacer Technology Handy Steno 2.0 (256MB/512MB/1GB)
Vendor: Apacer Technology
PnpID: VID_1005&PID_B113
Device: Handy Steno 2.0 (256MB/512MB/1GB)
Western Digital Technologies Passport External HDD
Vendor: Western Digital Technologies
PnpID: VID_1058&PID_0704
Device: Passport External HDD
Ralink Technology, 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Vendor: Ralink Technology,
PnpID: VID_148F&PID_2770
Device: 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Intel Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Vendor: Intel
PnpID: VID_8087&PID_0024
Device: Integrated Rate Matching Hub
USB Root Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\root_hub20
Generic USB Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_09
USB Mass Storage Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
USB Composite Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\composite
Unknown Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\unknown
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Root Hub
Vendor: Renesas Electronics
PnpID: nusb3\root_hub30
CD-ROM Drive
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: gencdrom
ACPI x64-based PC
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpiapic
Disk drive
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: gendisk
IDE Channel
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: internal_ide_channel
HID Keyboard Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hid_device_system_keyboard
High Definition Audio Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hdaudio\func_01
AMD High Definition Audio Device
Vendor: Advanced Micro Devices
PnpID: hdaudio\func_01&ven_1002&dev_aa01&subsys_00aa0100&rev_1002
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}
Microsoft Trusted Audio Drivers
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}
Generic PnP Monitor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp09ff
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hid_device_system_mouse
WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_sstpminiport
WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_agilevpnminiport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanipv6
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanbh
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *isatap
WAN Miniport (IP)
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: {5d624f94-8850-40c3-a3fa-a4fd2080baf3}\vwifimp
RAS Async Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *teredo
802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Vendor: Ralink
PnpID: usb\vid_148f&pid_2770
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\swenum
UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\umbus
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Composite Bus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\compositebus
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\mssmbios
Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\vdrvroot
Volume Manager
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\volmgr
File as Volume Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\blbdrive
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c08
UMBus Enumerator
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: umb\umbus
PCI bus
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0a03
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
System board
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c01
Motherboard resources
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c02
ACPI Power Button
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c0c
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c14
High precision event timer
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0103
Programmable interrupt controller
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0000
System timer
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0100
Direct memory access controller
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0200
System speaker
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0800
System CMOS/real time clock
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0b00
Numeric data processor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c04
Remote Desktop Device Redirector Bus
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdpbus
Intel Processor
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_intel64
Generic volume shadow copy
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volumesnapshot
Generic volume
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volume
USB Input Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: generic_hid_device
HID-compliant device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hid_device
HID-compliant consumer control device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: hid_device_up:000c_u:0001
WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: wpdbusenum\fs


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't see a network adaptor . . look in BIOS to be sure it is enabled. Also, in Device Manager, expand the Network adaptor group and post a screenshot . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

this is my network adapter...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you have a power surge or lightning strike before having this problem? . . There is no sign of the LAN card.

Did you check BIOS?


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

Im not sure about the power surge or lightning strike... because I was at the college... after come back then It happen like that... I trying to check my BIOS now... forget how to went there... been there before.... and it enabled... just trying to double check only...


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

I check the BIOS... is it the REALTEK LAN CONTROLLER... and it enabled...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . it looks like it has died and gone to heaven. You can replace it with a PCI card. Be sure to get a brand name like Netgear or dLink


----------



## Lee1988 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for helping... Y.Y and R.I.P my LAN DRIVER...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!!


----------

